# Thoughts on combo feed/train



## JasonLP (May 29, 2014)

Hello,

I'm thinking of feeding my soon to be pup via training. Using the entire portion as treats for training. 

This way he/she gets fed, trained and understands that people who take part in this process control the food and to listen to them.

Thoughts?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Honestly, I think you'll grow tired of doing this for every meal. Instead, I would teach your pup to sit and wait for his food until you give him a release command. This establishes the authority you're looking for and won't take nearly the amount of time. 

Training using other treats (we use the plain variety of Cheerios) can be done in short, 5 minute intervals several times a day with a young pup.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Our trainer recommended using kibble as "treats" for training. Say, take a handful and do some quick little walks around the house in the morning. We did some of that successfully, but Wilson has never been huge on kibble so it was with limited success. Not sure I would have the patience to do all his feeding in that way.

To show control, Wilson is required to leave his food until we release him to eat. He must sit still, keep his nose out of the food, and wait until we have put the scoop and everything back before we give him the "Take" command. Sometimes, I even make him wait until I have a drink of water before he's allowed to "take." Of all things, his leave it command is his best command and it has come in handy, because we can use it with strangers out walking, squirrels running by, or even just little playmates of my son coming over to play who aren't used to dogs and say, leave their pancakes unattended on the coffee table. ;D


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

I have been using my 12 week old pups food for training only because she spits out treats and i don't want to over feed her. It also helps because she eats her food really fast so now she can't gobble it all at once. She can bow, lay down on her mat, leave it, sit (which now I am trying to break her of), come (not great but knows the word), she gets a peice of food when she turns her bites to kisses, and we are now working on whoa (which is getting better but wish I hadn't taught her sit  ). I enjoy it myself but I also give a couple pieces not one at a time. Remember they get bored fast when young their attention will only last for so long.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Jas - great ? - the answer is NO !!!!! you can put your hand in the bowl to slow down the rate of eating or shark attacks - if your parents trained you with a big MAC - would you sit at age of 40 when you saw a cheese burger - think not - some times it's just about respect for the pup & what is right 4 them


----------



## Idntnw (Mar 21, 2014)

Your pup won't eat much anyway. As far as I can tell, its a V thing. I would suggest letting it eat 3 times a day (what my vet told me). After eating, have some good treats and work on commands and training. You will have a boney, bundle of energy wrapped in too much fur for a few months. They are very smart and eager to please. It won't take much for your pup to learn.


----------

